# Dawn of War 2 Low FPS on OK computer



## Spectral Dragon (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello,

I just downloaded the gold edition of Dawn of War 2 on Steam. I have limited downloading speed so it took me a week, at most downloading at 40kb/s. 

When I did get the game it proceeded to install direct X, which I thought was odd since I already had the latest version, and Games for Windows. After messing with Games for Windows for a bit I got to the actual game. 

Upon starting the game I was greeted by extremely jumpy and unplayable gameplay. 

Went to the settings and noticed a performance test, so clicked on that. My frames per second on high settings: 
~1.5 FPS min
~3 FPS average
~9 FPS high

I clicked on recommended settings and it kept it where it is, lowered the settings to medium, got a few extra FPS but not much, went to low and the same deal. 

Did some research, couldn't find anything significant after half a day of searching. Downloaded the latest Graphics driver, this improved it a bit but not much. 

Here is my system (I have a HP Pavilion Magnesium p6754y with an additional hard drive (old 60GB RAPTOR))

Windows 7 64-bit
Processor: AMD Athlon II X4 640 3.0 Ghz
RAM: 4gigs DDR3
Video: Integrated ATI Radeon HD 4200
PSU: 250watts (I suspect this is part of the problem)

Video Settings: 
I use the AMD vision Control center for all my settings. I have it plugged into my 720P TV.


EDID is unchecked
1142 X 864 @ 75 Htz, 32-Bit
Smoothvision Antialiasing: Checked box for "use application settings."
Smoothvision anisitropic filtering: checked box for "use application settings."
Catalyst AI: Standard
MIP MAP detail level: performance
Wait for Verticle Refresh: on unless application specifies otherwise
Adaptive Anti-aliasing ff
Triple Buffering is off
I have worked with the settings on the game and in my video settings. I went to a website called Canyourunit.com and according to that site I can run it on it's highest settings and it should run very well. I checked Skyrim as well to compare, it says I am only a tad over the minimum requirements. This is accurate: I can run skyrim on medium settings with long loading times. 



If you need any other info: I will happily find it out for you. I really love this game and want to finally finish it. A few times.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF

your problem here is the integrated ATI 4200

that card is built-in the motherboard so it can't play games at good frame rates what you need is a dedicated video card 
all cards found in the market today from low end to high end are able to play Dawn of War II (the frame rates will depend on the card)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I suspect the HD4200 integrated video is the problem here, go to YouGamers - System Requirements and run the Game-O-Meter and see what the results are.

You want to be at or above the recommended hardware for a satisfying game experience, that will mean a video card and power supply upgrade.


----------



## Spectral Dragon (Dec 28, 2011)

If I can play skyrim just fine (like I mentioned in the post above,) then why can't I play the much less intensive DoW2? 

Also, your linking me to retribution, which is a different game with, I believe, higher graphics requirements. I already did this test at canyourunit, as mentioned, however I will do it again. 

Ok, that website won't run for me, the installer for the program it wants to run on my pc won't run, but on canyourunit I got, as mentioned, a full bar. Just did it again for retribution and got the same results. Not sure if this link will show you those results but here you go: 
Warhammer 40K Dawn of War II Retribution System Requirements, Can You Run Warhammer 40K Dawn of War II Retribution

Now, and again I mentioned this in the post above, I did the same for skyrim just to compare and I am a tad over the minimum requirements but not at the recommended requirements. This matches the experience I am currently getting out of that game. 

Just a note I did everything mentioned above except reinstall the game, which I will do if I have to but....I got to wait a week or two for it to re-download. 

I know integrated graphics have their reputation but doing some research this one can run most games, much to the shock of the reviewers. (4 reviews) Obviously they still say to get a dedicated graphics for best results. 

I guess what I am saying is this: I have been looking into this problem for two days and, everything I have found tells me this card should be able to run this game beautifully. The game auto-detects my graphics for the highest possible settings, even. Skyrim auto-detects at medium, just to compare.


----------



## Spectral Dragon (Dec 28, 2011)

If nobody else has any ideas then I am simply going to proceed with a new card, I had planned on getting one anyway. 

I have a 450W power supply to put into the pc allready. The card I want to purchase is this one: MSI R6450-MD2GD3/LP Radeon HD 6450 Video Card - 2GB, DDR3, PCI-Express 2.0 (x16), 1x DVI-D, 1x HDMI, 1x VGA, DirectX 11, Single-Slot, Low Profile at TigerDirect.com However, after reading the rather excellent guide to graphics cards in this forum I may need to look for another.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and model 450w?
For current systems that's just not enough when pushing the pc on games.


----------



## Spectral Dragon (Dec 28, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> What brand and model 450w?
> For current systems that's just not enough when pushing the pc on games.



It worked fairly well on my old pc, this PSU came with my old pc and I never had any problems with it. 

Do bear in mind this HP PC is designed for low power consumption. 

Plugged it in just now and it seems things are running much better.....except on that, specific game. Again, I can run skyrim just fine.


----------



## Spectral Dragon (Dec 28, 2011)

ordered my new video card, if my PSU can't keep up I will order another of those, though so far so good. 

Got the game to work at below the minimum settings allowed in the main menu, had to edit the config file manually. Runs fine at 800 X 600, hopefully the card will let me enjoy the games on the settings I should be able to play them on. 

Still confused how I can run skyrim at around 30 FPS but, even this should get better with the new card.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it is not a good idea to get a new card without replacing the 250w psu you could end up damaging the entire system.

Some games do not run well on 64 bit operating systems

skyrim patch 1.3 was optimised to make use of dual core CPUs


----------



## Spectral Dragon (Dec 28, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> it is not a good idea to get a new card without replacing the 250w psu you could end up damaging the entire system.
> 
> Some games do not run well on 64 bit operating systems
> 
> skyrim patch 1.3 was optimised to make use of dual core CPUs


I'm a little confused why everyone reading my thread seem to skip important details of my posts. 

I did, in fact replace the old 250, now there is a 450 sitting snugly in there. I am not going to go overboard with gaming and the rest of the parts on this pc are optimized for low power consumption so should be good to go  



> Plugged it in just now and it seems things are running much better.....except on that, specific game. Again, I can run skyrim just fine.


Anyway, if there are still problems after I get my new card (granted it's problems with the game and not hardware probs, which I have enough experience in to handle myself most of the time,) then I will revisit this thread otherwise the card is ordered and a more powerful psu is in the system so case closed?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

The issue is that a Power Supply that blows can completely fry your entire system, leaving you with a PC case and a monitor.

I just had a friend burn out a cheap power supply by plugging in lights to it. He was so close to his power threshold that the addition of some lights pushed it over the edge and fried absolutely everything in his case. Be careful.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the 450w psu wont handle any decent graphics card out there so you will still need to replace it


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

To help clarify things for you. Some games will rely more heavily on your CPU and others will rely more on your gpu. As stated skyrim was optimized for dual core so thats why it runs better. As far as your power supply I would listen to the others and replace that PSU. Your power supply, even if it's a good one will lose 20% of it's power within the first couple years. So if your PSU is 2 or more years old it's down to 390 wats and degrades at a lesser rate from there. If it's a cheap PSU when it decides to go it can take other components with it. Today's single card setup should have at least a good quality 550-600 watt PSU to ensure stability and longevity. Considering your taxing that PSU every time you play a game I would replace it sooner that later.


----------



## Spectral Dragon (Dec 28, 2011)

> Considering your taxing that PSU every time you play a game I would replace it sooner that later.


What information are you basing this off of? Ever since putting the 450 watt in it's run very smooth indeed.

As well, according to the specs of the card, it should be more than enough to run the game. There are youtube videos of people playing the game on max settings. 

I am going to ask straight up: are you guys even reading this? I appreciate the input but every single one of you is missing key information that I am providing you, and while I do understand this is a free service this is making me especially frustrated with you. If you can't bother to interpret a post correctly why should I believe any of you are qualified? 

Still, I am off to google again to check your claims.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

he is most likely basing it on that any modern pci-e system should be running a minimum of a good quality 550w psu plus also that wrench said earlier that 450w just doesn't cut it for any games these days and if you go for the 6450 you will need a good quality 650w psu


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

As well, according to the specs of the card, it should be more than enough to run the game. There are youtube videos of people playing the game on max settings. 


These specs are minimum. That would be 1 hard drive one optical drive no card readers no other hard drives. The more you have the more you need. Thought that would be a simple concept. I guess not. As I stated in my last post (mabye you should learn to read) power supplies degrade over time. Usually at a rate of 10% per year for the first 2 years. Hence the 80+ rating.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

doesn't matter if the card is enough to run the game when the power supply is crap and underpowered.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 80+ rating has to do with the efficiency of the PSU not how long it lasts or how much power it puts out.
It tells you that at least 80%(varies depending on the rating) of the power that goes into the PSU from the wall comes out as power to the PC, or less then 20% of the power consumed is lost as heat. 
It can also be used informally as a quality gauge if the supply is not 80+ certified it most likely is either a very old design or a very cheaply made low quality unit.

The important thing to look at in a supply is the protection circuits overall design and build quality.

I go by the rule of thumb that's it's your PC and your money, ask and I'll advise, use it or don't it's up to you in the end.


----------



## Spectral Dragon (Dec 28, 2011)

mario74 said:


> As well, according to the specs of the card, it should be more than enough to run the game. There are youtube videos of people playing the game on max settings.
> 
> 
> These specs are minimum. That would be 1 hard drive one optical drive no card readers no other hard drives. The more you have the more you need. Thought that would be a simple concept. I guess not. As I stated in my last post (mabye you should learn to read) power supplies degrade over time. Usually at a rate of 10% per year for the first 2 years. Hence the 80+ rating.


Unlike you, I am. Not only am I listening, I am researching everything that is being said here and making a judgement based on what is said here and what I am researching, as well as my own experience with computer hardware. While I am no expert I am also not completely inept, the computers I build last 7 years or more and run just fine. I take longer to build them, I have to do extensive research online everytime I build one because things change on computers so fast, but every time I do it's solid. 

According to several sites I should not need an uber wattage psu like you guys are saying, at most I should need a 500w and more likely a 450 should be just fine. I appreciate the input, but I think it's time to agree to disagree and close the thread. Bearing in mind the pc I have has no hoots or whistles, such as extra fans and an overclocked system, I think 500w is reasonable. 

I appreciate the lessons regarding psu vrs gpu in running games, I will bear that in mind for the future. Please close this thread, I don't require anymore help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your choice, your downfall.

when choosing a psu its not really about wattage its about amperage and its about quality.


----------

